# Casco IRONMAN - movimientos con motores servo



## andretronix (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola... Primero que todo saludarlos

Les escribo para contarles que mi mundo es la modelación 3D y en base a eso comencé a crear el traje de Ironman como hobbie y afición al Cosplay.
Mi interés por acercarme al mundo de la electrónica es tener que crear pronto el casco y darle los movimientos con motores servo.

Mi complicación es que no conozco mucho del tema y no sabría como realizarlo, solo compré 2 motores de capacidad de 1,5 kilos cada uno y me falta saber como trabajarlo para hacer que mi casco pueda abrir y cerrarse pulsando un botón para cada acción, los cuales canalizaré hacia las manos y en los dedos dejar un pequeño interruptor.

Si pueden ayudarme con información o el como hacerlo se los agradecería. Ya que estudiar este tema y lograr los resultados que espero me tienen muy motivado

Saludos
Andrés


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 7, 2013)

Amigo, es necesario conocer los datos del motor, y la carga asociada a el, como has calculado la fuerza(Newton) necesaria?.


----------



## Marce (Jun 11, 2013)

De que material esta hecho el casco?
 A mi se me hace que te va a quedar incomodo la articulacion de la careta,  digamos, si el eje de la careta con el casco esta a la altura de la sien, o el parietal ahi vas a tener que poner engranajes reductores, el tema esta en donde pones los motores, porque poner los motores ahi te van a quedar como 2 cuernos 
  Tal ves algunos finales de carrera ayuden, lo que estaria bueno es adaptar unos flashes de camara de fotos para las palmas de las manos  asi simularias los rayos
 Edito: pone las fotos del casco y del motor sobre una regla o algo para saber las dimensiones, que voltaje necesitan?


----------



## RickyR (Jun 11, 2013)

Pienso que hasta con un motor de sacapuntas eléctrico serviría, no es mucho el movimiento ni esfuerzo


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 11, 2013)

Compañero andretronix, con un microservo y un test de servos puedes controlar la apertura del casco a los grados de torque que desees.


----------



## Helraze (Jul 4, 2013)

andretronix dijo:


> Hola... Primero que todo saludarlos
> 
> Les escribo para contarles que mi mundo es la modelación 3D y en base a eso comencé a crear el traje de Ironman como hobbie y afición al Cosplay.
> Mi interés por acercarme al mundo de la electrónica es tener que crear pronto el casco y darle los movimientos con motores servo.
> ...



Hola que tal yo estoy en las mismas que tu, en mi caso no haré la armadura solo el casco, el vídeo que subió el compañero ya lo había visto.....pero tengo el mismo problema que motor usar para darle el efecto de abrir y cerrar???? se me ocurrió si es posible hacerlo con motores de hdd de laptop que son muy delgados...........espero alguien pueda decirnos si si se pude...........saludos.


----------



## Helraze (Jul 7, 2013)

Miren lo que me encontre en la red.....






Asi exactamante quiero el casco que sea wireless

Y el interior que se vea asi






Mas abajo de el video viene la descripcion de la pagina y fotografias del ensamble....saludos


----------

